

Show HN: Loltrove – for easier gif saving and posting - hardwaresofton
http://loltrove.io

======
hardwaresofton
Hey guys, I'd love some feedback on loltrove. It's a tool for saving,
remembering, and reposting interesting gifs that come your way. Currently it
stores the URLs for the gifs, and the "api key" is kind of your password for
the app (which is stupid, in retrospect), but other than that I think it does
the job reasonably well...

I've got a small amount of users, and they're not really leaving any feedback,
so it's hard to know if this idea is even any good or not, or what changes I
need to make -- hoping HN can give me a better idea.

I really like the idea of making a tool that people can use and depend on (it
supports offline mode also) -- and I'm looking for any way I can to make it
better/pinpoint weak spots.

